# Snow Leopard fur fabric



## JadeFox334 (Jan 21, 2010)

anyone know where I can get some? i'm just looking for about a yard or two for a small project, and I'm trying hard not to break the bank....


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 21, 2010)

I've seen tiger stripes and cheetah spots but no snow leopards. You can make your own.

Buy a yard or two of white fur ($15 - $30) and some grey acrylic paint ($8 ). Find a good place to sacrifice, like a kitchen counter covered in layers of newspaper, and a plastic cup. Pour a little bit of the paint into the cup and stir it around with some water. Then paint the fabric with the thinned paint. The fur should be facing the newspaper so that your brush touches the backing.

Then flip it over and give it time to dry. Also be sure to brush it so it doesn't get matted. For the spots, you can use a black fabric marker or black acrylic paint.


----------



## JadeFox334 (Jan 21, 2010)

huh. neat idea! I might have to try that, since i still have some white fur left over from my fursuit. thanks!


----------



## the_donut_master (Jan 22, 2010)

Your best bet would be to get either gray or white fur and an airbrush guna nd paint it on. If I am not mistaken, even Tani Dareal had to use this technique for her fursuit. Good quality animal print fur patterns are extremely rare.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 22, 2010)

http://www.distinctivefabric.com/fabric.php?product=leopardfur1

Will this do? I think they have more colors to choose from there then the standard. (check boxes below the description) I am sure one of the 5-6 options would work.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 22, 2010)

For Leopard or snow leopard print, you are betterr off getting white and other colors and then airbrushing, or brushing it on.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't know what you are doing but if you are trying to get material with markings you don't want to buy it pre-made. Then when you cut and butt up your seams it just looks awful.

I highly suggest going with the painted approach. That means using dye to paint on your rosettes/markings.

If you are painting onto a gray faux fur, than you may want to go with something like a water-proof India ink.

If you are painting onto white fur, India ink is okay (but it may or may not run over time)....but you are better off using something like Createx. Both paints need to be thinned out and you will want to play around with your mix ratio on a spare piece of material before painting the actual tail itself. Nothing is worse than spending the time make a tail and then messing up on the paint job because the ratio is off and you gunked up the fabric.

A word of wise though with India ink, once you paint on the shape you are better off using a fine toothed comb if you must brush it out...but often you are better off getting your basic shape down and letting it dry before brushing it out. If you brush it while wet you can end up bleeding the color further than intended, thus messing up your nice marking.

EDIT: as for getting decent material, you can get just white or just gray from Distinctive at a decent price as per yardage: http://www.distinctivefabric.com/fabric.php?product=SLDLGHRFUR1
The white and gray are both good colors. It's nice material too.


----------

